# Middleweights



## Double straightup

Typhoon tornados and flying stars..oh ya and a skipper


----------



## Double straightup




----------



## GTs58

Oh yah, a collector of specific model bikes! 



There is a Schwinn section here. Just a heads up, and welcome to the Cabe.


----------



## Sven

*Excellent collection!!!*


----------



## Adamtinkerer

That's definitely the most mw straightbars I've seen in one place!


----------



## Double straightup

Thanks..ya i love the tornados with kickbacks..they are my favorite on the boardwalk


----------



## Double straightup

Gotta keep the girls happy too..        Debbie flying star and spitfire


----------



## Double straightup

Catalina, tornado and the flying stars out for a cruise


----------



## Double straightup

61 Skipper and Debbie


----------



## Ridge Rider

A pair of 1961 Skippers.  A 26" early '61 and a 24" late '61


----------



## Dizzle Problems

That '61 continuos double straight bar is sweet! Rarely see the two tone ones. The all red and all black '62 seem to pop up more. great collection!


----------



## Double straightup

I like your red and white one very nice..          These are my skippers..the one in the middle is a late 60 and the other two continuous 61s


----------



## Double straightup

3 61's tornados and a flying star..prob my fav year


----------



## spoker

dad all the other kids think we are poor!


----------



## PCHiggin

Man,Awesome collection of some of my favorites! I'd love to have one of those straightbar Skippers.  I bought a Debbie for the bride @ A/A a few yars ago. Would be nice to have a set


----------



## Double straightup

Double straightup said:


> Gotta keep the girls happy too..        Debbie flying star and spitfire
> 
> View attachment 865667


----------



## Double straightup

Late 61 tornado ready for flight


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Ridge Rider said:


> View attachment 940743
> A pair of 1961 Skippers.  A 26" early '61 and a 24" late '61



Swweeeett bikes.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Double straightup said:


> Late 61 tornado ready for flight
> 
> View attachment 990544



How common are these twin single bar frames? i wish i could find one to build up into a razin hell custom. Enjoy. Razin.


----------



## Double straightup

I still find double straight bar bikes..but the continuous frame is definately rarest.. especially the tornadoes and skippers


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Double straightup said:


> I still find double straight bar bikes..but the continuous frame is definately rarest.. especially the tornadoes and skippers
> 
> View attachment 999093



Is your three  wheeler a messerschmidt?


----------



## Double straightup

Yup..61 messerschmitt kr 175...61 flying star 59 and 61 tornado


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Double straightup said:


> Yup..61 messerschmitt kr 175...61 flying star 59 and 61 tornado
> 
> View attachment 999257



Very very cool toys. I would love to have a Messrschmitt ! Don't know much about them, but frank and mike on the pickers seem to have a lot of fun with them. Enjoy. Razin. P.S. the schwinns are pretty cool too.


----------



## Double straightup

Flying high again


----------



## Allrounderco

Lots of MW Schwinn love here, Nice!

I've had a love / hate relationship with my Corvette over the past 9-10 years I've owned it. I've tried to sell it at least three times, and yet it's still with me. I expect it will be for as long as I have old bikes, and I'm enjoying it as much as any other bike now.


----------



## Tim s

Very nice collection. Tim


----------



## Double straightup

Kickin back


----------



## Double straightup

Dirty girl..62 beater debbie still stompin


----------



## Double straightup

Fiat 850 shellete typhoon and flying star


----------



## Double straightup

Flyin my star through the desert


----------



## Double straightup

Flyin my star through cardiff


----------



## Double straightup

62 skipper, for some reason harder to find then my 61's..newest project, not a straight bar but couldnt pass..


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

A 1961 double bar Tornado was the only all original nice bike I have ever owned until very recently.


----------



## OZ1972

Very nice collection , my dad had quite collection of middleweight schwinns also , we had a lot of fun together fixing & finding those old bikes together , i really miss him we were best of friends we did everything together , thanks for sharing your collection !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Double straightup

My first middleweight as well..I will never sell this one..60 tornado


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Double straightup said:


> Dirty girl..62 beater debbie still stompin
> 
> View attachment 1086150



DEBBY WHAT???


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

razinhellcustomz said:


> DEBBY WHAT???



A Schwinn Debbie.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> A Schwinn Debbie.



Never heard of her!!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

razinhellcustomz said:


> Never heard of her!!



1961/62 only


----------



## razinhellcustomz

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> 1961/62 only



Is that like a Debutante or what?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

Yes but a lower end middleweight not as equipped.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Yes but a lower end middleweight not as equipped.



I think i had her once.. Bout the same year as me, Give or take a year or so..


----------



## rollfaster

Christmas colors.


----------



## Double straightup

razinhellcustomz said:


> Is that like a Debutante or what?



Girl version of skipper..and maybe even harder to find..debutante is a deluxe bike with tank double headlight, and all the bells and whistles..Debbie is way harder to find than debutante thats probably why you havent heard of her..like coasterbrakejunkie said, 61 and 62 only with 61s bein impossible to get..


----------



## Rivnut

The bottom end of Schwinn's middleweights along with the boy's Skipper but it came equipped with chrome fenders.


----------



## Familycar123

His and hers..middleweights. She has three and I have three..


----------



## sworley

@Familycar123 Amazing MW collection! I really love the opaque blue pair!

Those are also my favorite rear racks! I barely missed a free Breeze locally last week equipped with one of those racks and original weave front basket. Doh!


----------



## Double straightup

Familycar123 said:


> His and hers..middleweights. She has three and I have three..
> 
> View attachment 1521026
> 
> View attachment 1521027
> 
> View attachment 1521028
> 
> View attachment 1521029



Awesome collection..I always wondered whos buyin up all the vettes..now u need the white 59😉


----------



## Rusty Klunker

Double straightup said:


> Girl version of skipper..and maybe even harder to find..debutante is a deluxe bike with tank double headlight, and all the bells and whistles..Debbie is way harder to find than debutante thats probably why you havent heard of her..like coasterbrakejunkie said, 61 and 62 only with 61s bein impossible to get..
> 
> View attachment 1519906





Any value to a 61 Debbie frame?


----------



## Double straightup

Rusty Klunker said:


> Any value to a 61 Debbie fr






Rusty Klunker said:


> Any value to a 61 Debbie frame?



Paid 400 for my first one then racked it up and 2 speed so pretty much only frame fork and chainguard I used..Depends on where and when I imagine..only have seen two others and the other one went for 8 on ebay


----------



## s.aumann

Double straightup said:


> 62 skipper, for some reason harder to find then my 61's..newest project, not a straight bar but couldnt pass..
> 
> View attachment 1509890



I think I have one of these. How do you tell the year? Mine is a little rusty. How much do they run for?


----------



## Double straightup

s.aumann said:


> I think I have one of these. How do you tell the year? Mine is a little rusty. How much do they run for?



The 62 has curved cantilever style frame and 61 is a double staright bar and worth a lot more..I paid 350 for my 62 and laced a kickback rear onto it with new tires so probably 5 into it


----------



## PCHiggin

1962 Debbie,Found it Ann Arbor years ago for the bride,  Flamboyant Blue. Has mint  90’s Westwind repops. Seat, grips and  most chrome nearly new. The badge was trashed and the NOS  on now nearly impossible to find that color. Bought it from a member here. Wife loves it. Thanks


----------



## Rivnut

s.aumann said:


> I think I have one of these. How do you tell the year?



There is a stamped serial number on the left side of the frame where the rear axle is bolted on (called the rear dropout).  You may have to remove the nut to see the entire number.  Once you have the number, there's a thread on finding Schwinn serial numbers.  So that you don't have to search for it, here it is.  https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/schwinn-serial-number-reference.63993/ 

DO NOT use the online lookup tool.  It's wrong about as often as it's right.

Good luck


----------



## Schulze

Nice collection Double straightup!


----------



## Double straightup

Well I finally got my grandma's 61 Hollywood after nagging for years. I usually buy them for the parts and scrap the rest cuz they are everywhere but this one means lot so I bought a debutante tank, racks and kickback with s7s westwinds and stainless spokes..now it's Rollin, probably won't ride it, but sits in my collection for life now😁


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Double straightup said:


> Well I finally got my grandma's 61 Hollywood after nagging for years. I usually buy them for the parts and scrap the rest cuz they are everywhere but this one means lot so I bought a debutante tank, racks and kickback with s7s westwinds and stainless spokes..now it's Rollin, probably won't ride it, but sits in my collection for life now😁
> 
> View attachment 1593993
> 
> View attachment 1593994



Nice collection of Schwinn's... RideOnn.. Razin...


----------



## Double straightup

Playing with toys on the weekend


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Double straightup said:


> Playing with toys on the weekend
> 
> View attachment 1600849
> 
> View attachment 1600850
> 
> View attachment 1600851



Nice Cantilever collection.. Really LOVE your cut down Bus trailer.. What year is that ? RideOnn.. Razin.. P.S., that's something Mike Wolf will never have....


----------



## Double straightup

Thanks..the shorty is a 73 was built on Catalina then brought here to Huntington and used as a part store advertisement in front of the vw shop for about 20 years before I bought it


----------

